# Fotos für Homepage gebrauch



## RavenHawk (16. Juli 2003)

Gibt es Fotos die ich nehemen kann um Homepages zu machen, welche ich anschließend verkaufe?
Also wirklich ganz freie Bilder?


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Juli 2003)

Wenn Du einen Dummen findest... ja.

Aber da kannst Du eine Weile suchen.

Rechtlich ist jedes Foto erst einmal gesichert. Man darf keine Bilder ohne Erlaubnis des Autors verwenden. Hat man die Erlaubnis des Autors, ist es eine andere Sache. Free Stock ist meistens nur für den privaten Gebrauch freigegeben.

Du kannst allerdings das Bild so verändern, das der Ursprung nicht mehr erkennbar ist, dann dürftest Du das Bild verwenden ... nur .... ist die Bearbeitung ohne Genehmigung des Autors überlicherweise auch nicht erlaubt.

Informationen zum Thema findest Du in der Computer Photo / Ausgabe 08/03


----------



## RavenHawk (18. Juli 2003)

Ok, villeicht kennst du ja diese Page:http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml
Unter manchen Bildern steht: To get the full size photo, just click on the preview.  There are *no usage restrictions*  for this photo.  
Unter anderen Bilder steht aber auch manchmal: To get the full size photo, just click on the preview.  The author ( Subliminl ) must be contacted and credited when using the photo for any *commercial*  work.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2003)

> By downloading material from this site you agree with the following:
> 1.) You may use any of the photos in our system free of charge for any commercial or personal design work if you obey the specified restrictions concerning each photo you download.
> 2.) Selling these photos (individually, or as a whole) without written permission is prohibited.
> 3.) Stock.XCHNG cannot be held responsible for any copyright violations, and cannot guarantee the legality of the photos stored in its system. You have to contact the authors to make sure.



Das sagt doch alles, oder? Hier darfst Du sofern nicht anders angegeben auch kommerziell verwenden (jedoch das Bild an sich NICHT verkaufen).
Achte auf Punkt 3, lass dir vom Autor eine Bestätigung geben !!!!


----------



## RavenHawk (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *jedoch das Bild an sich NICHT verkaufen).
> *


Das heisst also, ich kann wenn ich das foto in ein Banner einer meiner Homepages einbaue (man erkennst nachher sogar nicht das es irgend nen bild ist), die homepages verkaufen oder nicht?


----------



## Blumenkind (19. Juli 2003)

Nein, du darfst das Bild nicht verkaufen. Du darfst es aber in DEINER Seite verwenden. Du hast es dir heruntergeladen und verarbeitet.
Das ist erlaubt. Aber wenn du nun die verarbeitete Version verkaufst und somit Profit machst, ist es nicht erlaubt. 
Für den Eigenbedarf: JA
Für den kommerziellen Bedarf: Ohne Erlaubnis des Erstellers NEIN.

Falls ich das nun missverstanden habe, bitte nicht gleich motzen


----------



## RavenHawk (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Hier darfst Du sofern nicht anders angegeben auch kommerziell  verwenden...*


also, dass verstehe ich eigentlich so:
1.Ich darf das Foto *nicht* verkaufen.
2.Wenn ich das Foto aber in eine Page einbaue, darf ich die page verkaufen, sofern das Foto bearbeitet wurde.

3.sry aber so versteh ich das 
also plz noch mal einer klarheit schaffen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist: Bei Unklarheiten den AUTOR fragen was erlaubt ist.


----------

